# Help Can We Pull The 301bhq



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Last week we purchased the 301bhg and were assured that we could pull it with our Chevy Suburban 1500. Now my husband is concerned about not being able to pull it up a hill with any type of normal speed and started looking for a Suburban 2500. Any thoughts?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

To answer your question, Yes, you can pull it with your Suburban. As a matter of fact, you could probably pull it with a Dodge Neon, at least for a few feet.









The question really becomes, can we pull it safely and easily? Personally, I don't think so.

I started out with the 26RS, a quad bunk Outback with no slides, with my Suburban 1500. It pulled it. Not very fast, though, and the Check Engine light would come on every time I hit a hill. It didn't take me long to realize I needed more muscle.

Thus, the 3/4 ton Suburban in my signature block. The heavier suspension and muscle it provides (of course, mine has the 8.1L engine, too), makes a world of difference. I soon moved up to the 31RQS and the Suburban easily pulls it.

I think you'd be much happier with a bigger tv. At least a 3/4 ton....Burb or Excursion, or p/u. There are some great deals out there right now and you can probably pick one up fairly easily.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 on what Mark said. That's a huge trailer for a 1/2 ton vehicle.

Now, even with a 2500, you might not be able to maintain speeds depending on the size of the hill, and your definetion of a normal speed.










Of course, you also might not want to....Just remember, you're doubling the weight and nearly tripling the length of what you are used to driving. You're also significantly increasing the frontal area, the side area (to catch crosswinds), and the stopping and turning ability. Furthermore, your tires are rated at a max speed of 65mph.

Ok, now post away with questions, and I'll let the Suburban owners post their experiences with the 2500's.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

x3 on Mark and x2 on nathan

In this case size does matter and bigger is better


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You will soon be repairing the 1500 Suburban. Mainly the transmission and differential (rear gears). Add to that the likeliness that you will be overweight with the load your are carrying on the Burb (GVWR), and your mismatch is complete.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had this question a while back wondering if our Durango could pull our 28BHS. To make a long story short, all the answers were NO! I think you'll get a lot of NO's yourself. We ended up buying an Excursion...yes, it's gas and the damn thing only gets about 10 mpg BUT I refused to put my children lives at risk or to have transmission/engine troubles. You've got one big Outback to tow! Do it safely so you can have many years of relaxing camping!









Michele


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My previous trailer was an Outback 28RSS and I had a Suburban 2500 (6.0 gas engine) and I started looking at the 31RQS as a possible upgrade. Some quick math on my Suburban's ability and the dry wieght of the 31RQS and it was no longer an option.

To be clear on your trailers weight. Which Outback did you buy?

You posting says 301BHG...but there isn't a 301BHG. There is a 301BQ (what I have) and a 310BHS

Dry Weight XYZ (enter yours here, once you have it...I can't as I don't know which trailer you have)

Now, of course Keystone wants to make this number as small as possible, so a LOT of items are not included and are listed at "options". Yet all this "options" come standard on every Outback. (makes you say "UH?")

All this stuff (like awning, full propane tanks, stove, AC unit, battery, etc..) will quickly add another 500lbs to the real weight of Outback.

If you have a 50 gallon water holding tank, that also adds a lot of weight. I prefer to fill my tank at home so I have MY water...not some unknown water from who knows where. Going with a round number of 8lbs per gallon of water, you have the potential to add another 400lbs in water alone.

Adding the water and the "optional" items to the weight of the Outback and you're now close to 9,000lbs. Using the 80% rule, you are now way over your "safe" towing limit (9600 x 80% = 7,680lbs) and we haven't even added any personal items, clothes, food and of course BEER!

As an example, my prior 2004 28RSS had a factory listed weight of 5,270. When I bought my F350 and had my 28RSS Outback weight tested while adjusting the hitch....it was at 7,300.......2,000lbs over the listed weight. Point is...DONT trust the listed weight. Get it checked!! If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful.

If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful. TELL the dealer (don't ask) that you want to test drive the trailer and then take it to a local scale. You might have to borrow a truck that already has a hitching system installed. Then unhook the trailer on the scales and get the weight and do some quick math to determine your real towing ability.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

We all want everyone to be happy with their new trailer, but unfortunately, the RV salesman didn't really tell you the entire truth on your trucks towing ability.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I Pulled this Camper with my 2004 1500 suburban.

298BHSSR Specifications
Shipping Weight 6773
Carrying Capacity 2782
Hitch 755
Length 32' 7"
Width 8'
Height 10' 11"
Fresh Water 60
Waste Water 30
Gray Water 34

I pulled it like that for almost 2 years of camping before getting a ProPride Hitch (after encountering some white knuckle swaying).

I did do some minor things to make the towing a little nicer..................First get rid of the stock car tires and put on a good E Rated sturdy side walled tire (i believe i used Cooper discovery) And Get Air bags for the rear springs!!

You will not win any races, and in my opinion I would upgrade to a 3/4 ton SUV (2500 Suburban or excursion) or better yet an oil burner 3/4 ton truck, but i bet you will find you have enough power..............you will wish you have more, and you will start looking after the first trip...............for me I need enough power to get out and pass or go as needed..............and be able to go from a dead stop up a hill...............Getting to eagles peak is a good test to see if you have enough truck









I believe you will find you are slightly underpowered, and under suspensioned. A hitch Like ProPride or Hensley or Pullrite can help make up for the big Sail verses Small footprint (wheelbase)

Let us know how you make out


----------

